# Umbau Ghost Powerkid 24: Leichtbau, Gabel, Schaltung, Gabel, Kurbel, Gewicht... FERTIG!



## Tynavis (4. Januar 2022)

*Hallo zusammen und ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr...*

Nach viel Suchen und noch mehr Lesen in diversen Beiträgen bin ich zwar um einige Erkenntnisse reicher aber es blieben doch noch so einige Fragen offen (falls ich dazu etwas irgendwo überlesen habe: sorry).

Die Ausgangslage ist ein Ghost Powerkid 24 welches meine Tochter aktuell bewegt. Nun sind nach mehrfachem Einsatz so einige "Problemchen" aufgetreten, welche ich selber einsehe und auch beheben möchte...

*Punkt 1: die Schaltung!*
Aktuell verbaut eine Tourney / Altus 3x8 Kombi mit wenig geliebten GripShift Teilen (müsste 24/34/42 zu 12-32 sein).
Mein verwegener Plan: auf 1x10 oder 1x11 SLX/XT (ältere Schaltung, wegen der Federkräfte) umzubauen (wie im Forum auch schon mehrfach praktiziert wurde). Allerdings bin ich mir mit der Übersetzung unsicher. Plan hinten sieht 11-42 in 10- oder 11-fach vor, für vorne ist aber die Frage ob 30, 32 oder 34er (dann in Narrow Wide)??? Anwendungsgebiet: wir wohnen auf nem Berg (für viele vermutlich: Hügel) wo wir, egal in welche Richtung erstmal runter müssen. Ergo muss das pedalieren wieder nach Hause (das sind immer 100-150Hm fast am Stück) möglichst einfach klappen... Vom Gefühl hätte ich nun die goldene Mitte genommen?!

*Punkt 2: die Kurbel!*
Mit 155mm ergonomischer SuperGAU. Bei Schrittlänge von 65cm und 133cm Größe komme ich mit 2,1/2,14/10% auf 136,5mm/139,1mm/133mm. Da würde ich auf 140mm (maximal 145mm) gehen wollen. Gibts da was leichtes fertiges, oder muss ich z.B. eine SLX Kurbel kürzen lassen?

*Punkt 3: die Federgabel!*
Verbaut ist ein nicht federndes Suntour XCT 50mm 2,2kg Stahlgewicht, welches ich gerne ersetzen würde. Da meine Tochter (und auch die ausgewaschenen Geröllwege hier) aber auf den Verbleib einer Federgabel bestehen, soll das auch so umgesetzt werden. Nun gibt es die RST F1rst Air nicht gerade oft und auch die Suntour XCR Air 63mm ist eher selten und mit 1,8kg immer noch recht "fett". Würden allerdings P`n´P passen...
Dann habe ich gelesen, dass die RockShox SID in 26" nach Umbau recht gut funktionieren soll? Die ist mit 1,3kg dazu noch recht leicht... Klingt also nach einer Option, mir stellt sich nur die Frage: wie aufwändig ist so ein Umbau? Und würde das ggf. auch mit einer Manitou Mars TPC MRD (80mm) ohne Umbau funktionieren (Einbaulänge ist nur 10mm länger als mit der aktuellen 24" Gabel)???

*Punkt 4: Gewicht!*
Ich denke mit der Schaltung und einer 26" Luftgabel dürften schon locker 1,2-1,4kg wegfallen. Wo kann man noch "sparen"? Reifen habe ich schon im Kopf, da kommen ggf. noch Falt- statt Drahtreifen drauf... Sattel und Sattelstütze sollen noch ein Upgrade bekommen. Gibt es hier Empfehlungen? Tretlager fällt mir noch ein, was würde da passen...

*Punkt 5: Bremse...*
Ist eher optional, aber da ich von meinem Hardtail noch eine "normale" Shimano Scheibenbremse übrig habe (Bezeichnung müsste ich gucken, ist aber hydraulisch und unter der SLX angesiedelt...) wäre die Überlegung darauf umzurüsten und die wenig vertrauensfördernde Tektro Felgenbremse rauszuschmeißen. Würde die Sache mit der Federgabel sicher auch einfacher machen... Vorne und hinten dann 160mm und gut ist, oder?

*ELTERNPUNKT: Kosten/Aufwand/Nutzen/Ziel!*
Da ich "schraubertechnisch" nicht unbedingt zwei linke Hände habe, "etwas" an Werkzeug vorhanden ist und auch in der Restekiste einiges rumliegt, sollte sih das im Rahmen halten. Allerdings ist das für mich auch eher nebensächlich, wenn da nun 100-200€ oder auch etwas mehr reinfliessen, dann ist das halt so... Aber viele Teile lassen sich ja auch gebraucht besorgen... Daher stelle ich den Punkt mal hinten an.

*Mein Ziel ist es, dass meine Tochter ein Radl hat mit dem sie auch gescheit, sicher UND ergonomisch den Berg rauf- und runterkommt (bei uns eher umgekehrt) und Spaß an der Sache hat bzw. diesen behält.* Mit aktuell über 12kg für ein 24" Rad ist das nämlich schon eher grenzwertig... Mein HT wiegt weniger und wird von etwa dem dreifachen an Körpermasse bewegt...

Sorry, für das viele Geschreibe und danke vorweg für jede Hilfe...


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Januar 2022)

Tynavis schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen und ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr...*
> 
> Nach viel Suchen und noch mehr Lesen in diversen Beiträgen bin ich zwar um einige Erkenntnisse reicher aber es blieben doch noch so einige Fragen offen (falls ich dazu etwas irgendwo überlesen habe: sorry).
> 
> ...


Schau mal in meinen Thread zum Powerkid rein.

Dann muss ich nicht so viel schreiben.
Gabel Carbon Starr 1,5kg weg ;-)
Stütze, Lenker Vorbau Reifen Laufräder Kurbel Tretlager haben vielleicht zusammen nochmal das gleiche oder etwas mehr Potential. Auf knapp unter 9 kommt man schon.






						Mal wieder ein paar Jahre zu früh dran - 24 Zoll Aufbau
					

Das 16 Zoll noch im Einsatz, das 20 Zoll fertig (ich denke frühestens zum Herbst fahrbar) und dann fällt einem ein Ghost Powerkid 24 Boy aus 2012 in die Hände für umme.  Gut, der Rahmen ist mit grob 1,65kg schwer, aber ein paar Gramm hole ich da noch raus (Ständerplatte, Cantisockel). Alle, aber...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Kurbel:
Bei @kurbeltom was kürzen lassen oder








						Jet BMX Square Taper Race Cranks
					

High Quality, affordable BMX race cranks suited to the younger rider who rides a Mini, Junior or Expert sized Race Bike and made to fit any standard Square Taper (JIS) BB. Constructed from a tough 6061 forged aluminium for great stiffness and power transfer with a 4-bolt (104BCD) pattern built...




					eu.sourcebmx.com
				



Mit einem leichten 4kant Lager kann man auch noch den q Faktor senken, Kettenlinie aber nicht zu sehr vernachlässigen!

Stütze, Lenker Carbon aus China, der bekannte Spidersattel, leichte Bremsscheiben usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tynavis (6. Januar 2022)

Hy, danke für deine Antwort... 
In deinem Beitrag habe ich mir tatsächlich auch schon viel "Input" holen können. 

Der Umbau auf diese Carbon Gabel fällt für mich jedoch raus... Zum Einen wegen der hohen "Toleranzen" und damit verbundenen Retouren (oder Nacharbeiten, welche ich je nach Art nicht selber kann) und zum Anderen, weil die Federgabel ja bleiben soll...

Aber, ich bin bereits in kleinen Schritten weitergekommen... Das Thema Gabel ist abgehakt! Ich habe eine passende 26" Manitou Federgabel bekommen, welche mit 1362g (mit Küchenwaage selbst gewogen) das Gewicht um ziemlich genau 800g senkt und dabei auch noch federt (was das Serienpendant nämlich nicht wirklich tut)... Einbaumaß passt zudem auch noch bis auf etwa 10mm genau zum 24", von daher...

Deinem Tipp mit den BMX Jet Racing Kurbeln bin ich nachgekommen, ich fand den Preis mit 37 € ausgesprochen gut, Maß passt und es ist quasi PnP... Ein passendes Lager, sowie ein 32T NW Kettenblatt sind ebenfalls schon auf dem Weg.

Der "Spidersattel" ist allerdings keine Option... Ich denke da wird es etwas unter 300g von Selle, SDG oder KTM werden. Die ausgeguckten liegen zwischen 230 und 275g, das ist völlig ausreichend und auch bezahlbar. Sattelstütze suche ich noch was passendes, sonst wird die vorhandene einfach um knapp 70-80mm gekürzt.


----------



## joglo (9. Januar 2022)

Die Manitou MRD ist ne prima Gabel fürs Kinderbike!
Deore Disc Brakes (eins unter SLX) auch einwandfrei (nur halt kein großer Leichtbau, im Vgl. zur Tektro aber bestimmt auch nicht groß schwerer).

Ansonsten würde ich Dir bei 11-42 Kassette hinten (geht aber erst mit halbwegs aktuellen Komponenten, z.B bei der XT erst ab 8000er Serie, vorher checken ob da Schaltwerk das 42er schaft, workarounds wie goatlinks sind nix gescheites), vorne ruhig das 32er empfehlen. Höchstens der Berg ist fies steil.


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Januar 2022)

Deckas Kettenblätter gibts bei Ali immer mal für 6-7 eur das Stück. Da ist auch schnell getauscht, anfangs kann die Kette ruhig 2 Glieder länger bleiben, falls man unsicher ist.
Unsere fährt auf 24“ 11-42 auf nem 34er. Das letzte 24er Bergamont ging in 11-40 auch mit nem 34er vom Hof.
Zur Einordung: Untermosel, Weinberge, wir wohnen auf 250m üNN und das wird gefahren.


----------



## Tynavis (10. Januar 2022)

Danke für eure Einschätzung... Das hilft doch schon etwas weiter.
Wir wohnen auch auf etwa 230m üNN und quasi direkt am "Hang". Heißt, es geht in drei Richtungen auf etwa 70-100m üNN runter (und natürlich später wieder rauf). Die dritte Richtung ist leider radtechnisch vollkommen uninteressant, aber auch alles andere als eben...

Hinten wird es jetzt die 11-42er Kassette von SLX, kam gerade günstig gebraucht daher...
Vorne wie schon geschrieben ein 32er Narrow Wide Blatt. Beim Schaltwerk muss ich mal schauen, ob mein altes XT Schaltwerk das packt, dann bekommt sie das dran. Sonst wird der Gebrauchtmarkt sicher was von SLX / XT bereit halten...

Bremse bekommt sie meine "alte" Deore mit 160/160mm Schreiben. Leichter wird das wohl nicht, funktioniert aber tadellos... Dafür sparen die Reifen wieder etwas Gewicht ein, da kommen die Rocket Ron als Faltversion drauf. Spart wieder ca. 200g pro Reifen...

Außerdem verlieren Sattel und Sattelstütze zusammen etwa 190g, von 612g auf nun 425g.
Einen kürzeren Vorbau gibt es ggf. noch dran, der liegt hier eh nur rum... Je nachdem wie sie nachher drauf sitzt. Und beim Lenker liebäugle ich tatsächlich mit einer Carbon-Variante, das wären wieder etwa 150g weniger...

Basis bzw. Beginn des "Leichtbaus" sind übrigens selbst gewogenen 13,08 kg!!!
Ziel ist es, eine 10 vorne zu haben, mal sehen ob das gelingt...

Aktuelle Ausgabenliste:

Ghost PowerKid 24 Missy (gebraucht): 75€ (gehört ja auch irgendwie dazu)
Manitou Gabel (gebraucht): 90€
Laufräder (gebraucht): 50€
Deore hydr. Bremse: Restekiste
160mm Scheiben: 22€
140mm Kurbel: 37€
Tretlager: 20€
32T NW Kettenblatt: 13€
Sattel (gebraucht): 10 €
Sattelstütze: 20 €
Kassette SLX 11-42 (gebraucht): 25€
Schaltwerk: hoffentlich Restekiste
Trigger: Restekiste
Reifen: Rocket Ron Faltreifen: 38€

Fazit: Budget NATÜRLICH gesprengt, aber ein Rad mit der Ausstattung bekomme ich neu sicher nicht zu dem Preis...

Fehlt noch so "Kleinkram" wie Pedale, Griffe, Schaltzug, Schaltzughülle, Kette und ggf. Bremssatteladapter. Aber da gibt die Grabbelkiste noch ein wenig her...


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Januar 2022)

Allen möglichen Kleinkram wie Griffe Schaltzüge und all so Zeugs ordere ich ganz gerne bei TOM bv bzw. Internet Bikes.
Die Suche ist manchmal tricky aber die haben viel und gute Preise, das reduziert Porto. Auch läuft bei mir viel über Ali.

Dein 10,x Ziel müsste aber locker drin sein mit den Teilen


----------



## Tynavis (23. Januar 2022)

So, mal den Stand hier aktualisieren...

Gewichtsersparnis durch "Austauschteile" wie schon größtenteils beschrieben, nun aber auch gewogen:

Federgabel (- 725 g)
Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt (- 340 g)
Tretlager (- 90 g)
Entfall Umwerfer (- 165 g)
Entfall Schalthebel links inkl. Zug (- 140 g)
Laufräder inkl. Reifen und Schläuchen (- 300 g)
Lenker (-120 g)
Sattel (- 70 g)
Sattelstütze (-115 g)
Entfall Seitenständer (- 290 g)
Schaltwerk (- 75 g)
Kette (- 45 g)
Bei der Bremse liege ich leider im Plus-Bereich, aber das war zu erwarten: + 215 g

Macht in Summe insgesamt aber: 2,260 kg weniger.

Damit bin ich aktuell bei 10,820 kg angekommen.
Unter 11 kg und damit soweit auch eins der Ziele erfüllt...

Mit dem Umbau ist zudem der qFaktor jedenfalls deutlich kleiner geworden und die Kurbellänge passt nun auch besser; was die nächsten beiden Ziele waren...

Teile sind nun auch alle vorhanden bzw. Anfang nächster Woche dann komplett. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass mein altes XT Schaltwerk die 11-42 Kassette "bedienen" kann. Sonst muss da auch noch ein anderes Schaltwerk oder ein Adapter ran... _daumendrück_


----------



## Kwietsch (23. Januar 2022)

Tynavis schrieb:


> So, mal den Stand hier aktualisieren...
> 
> Gewichtsersparnis durch "Austauschteile" wie schon größtenteils beschrieben, nun aber auch gewogen:
> 
> ...



Adapter - nogo!
Instabil, bricht bei der ersten Gelegenheit weg, Schaltwerk kommt noch tiefer als eh schon. Dran denken, das ist ein 24“! 
Wenn es sein muss das Deore aus der 6000er in mittellang nehmen und glücklich werden. Alles andere hab ich durch, spar Dir die Odysee.


----------



## Tynavis (23. Januar 2022)

Sehr gut zu wissen. Danke.


----------



## Tynavis (29. Januar 2022)

Tynavis schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass mein altes XT Schaltwerk die 11-42 Kassette "bedienen" kann. Sonst muss da auch noch ein anderes Schaltwerk oder ein Adapter ran... _daumendrück_


Daumendrücken hat nicht geholfen... Es passt zwar und schaltet auch, aber nicht wirklich sauber, da es einfach zu knapp am 42er Blatt wird. Das erweckt wenig Vertrauen und wird nun gegen ein gebrauchtes SLX 11-fach Schaltwerk getauscht, welches schon im Zulauf und auch für die Kassette ausgelegt ist... Adapter scheidet aus, da höre ich auf die erfahreneren Kollegen hier.

Das SLX Schaltwerk mal außen vor, ergibt meine Kofferwaage nun ein vorläufiges Endgewicht (fahrfertig) von genau 10,7 kg. Der Vergleich SLX M7000 gegen altes XT Schaltwerk wird noch eine kleine Korrektur bringen, aber ich bleibe mit allem unter den gewünschten 11 kg. Und das mit für Kinder funktionierender Federgabel! Bin sehr zufrieden (Tochter auch)...

Praxistest und "Fotoenddoku" folgen, wenn A das Schaltwerk verbaut ist und B das Wetter endlich wieder zum draußen aufhalten einlädt...

Ansonsten geht es nun an zwei anderen Projekten weiter; mein HT etwas "modernisieren" und aus diversen Altteilen und Resten ein "Alltags-Gravel-Gedöns-Radel" bauen... Letzteres aus "Spaß an der Freude".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2022)

Hört sich sehr interessant an und evt baue ich es nach, habe ein Powerkid mit 11,6kg gefunden. Mars Federgabel mit 80mm Federweg ist wahrscheinlich zu viel, oder?
Scheibenbremsen habe ich noch XT/XTR hier liegen


----------



## Tynavis (30. Januar 2022)

11,6 kg ist schon ganz gut. Welche Größe hat das denn?
Ich habe eine Mars Federgabel von einem 26er Bike mit 80mm Federweg am 24er Bike verbaut. Das passt sehr gut. Man muss nur auf die Einbaulänge achten. Die sollte halt so nah wie möglich (am besten identisch) zur alten Gabel passen...
XT/XTR ist natürlich schon HighEnd am Kidsbike... Ich habe bei der Schaltung nun komplett auf SLX und bei den Bremsen auf Deore umgebaut.


----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2022)

24“ 
Die Mars Gabeln bauen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere recht flach.
Die Bremse habe ich halt liegen und müsste sonst erst eine kaufen


----------



## Tynavis (31. Januar 2022)

Dann passt das doch...

Ich habe die Manitou Mars Elite TPC (oder MRD) mit 80mm verbaut.
Differenz zur verbauten Gabel (die hatte etwa 425mm)von Ghost (oder Suntour?!) sind knapp 10mm (jetzt 435mm). Das finde ich vertretbar. Zumal die neue, im Gegensatz zu der anderen, eben auch einfedert wenn meine Tochter draufdrückt...


----------



## Tynavis (3. Februar 2022)

So, abgesehen von den noch nicht gekürzten Zügen (Bremse hinten und Schaltung) ist es nun mit allen Teilen fahrfertig und vorläufig eingestellt... 

So wie es nun dasteht hat es genau 10,82 kg und damit 2,26 kg weniger als zu Beginn... Damit ist es zwar immer noch kein Leichtgewicht, hat aber nun eine ordentliche Bremse UND eine funktionierende Luftgabel. 

Obendrein bin ich unter 11 kg gekommen, Kurbellänge passt nun und der qFaktor ist auch etwas besser geworden (erwähnte ich ja oben schon alles).

Wichtigster Aspekt: meiner Tochter gefällt es megagut UND sie findet auch, dass es sich besser fährt!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Endergebnis:


----------



## langer_mtb (18. Februar 2022)

Glückwunsch an die Tochter für den tollen Papa! 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (18. Februar 2022)

-2,26kg sind doch ein tolles Ergebnis!
Wenn Du jetzt noch die Spacer unter dem Vorbau rausnimmst, wird's noch ein bisschen hübscher und ergonomischer.


----------



## Tynavis (19. Februar 2022)

Danke...

Die Spacer sind nach ersten Testfahrten tatsächlich schon rausgekommen, bzw. auf einen schmalen reduziert worden...


----------

